# HELP WITH MEALS/NUTRITION



## tigershot843 (Sep 13, 2016)

Okay lads, I'm 5 ft 5 20 years old and only weigh 8.5 stone that's around 120 lbs for u muricans. I have recently got my hands on BODY BEAST a workout program to get big in 90 days. I am hopeless when it comes to meals as everything I find on the internet is daunting to follow and really complicated.

I will be doing the huge beast program. I have been all over reddit asking for someone who has experience to give me a super simple 7 day eating plan that I can follow everyday but reddit is hopeless, Constantly getting my posts removed by admins and nobody there is of any help what so ever. So I came here, PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD GIVE ME A CHANCE.

I need something really simple, Like I don't expect you to make me a different plan for each day. I want it simple, I want to eat the same meals every day so I can get into routine I can follow without pulling my hair out trying to remember what to eat on which day and when. Preferably 100% healthy. I have lived my whole life on frozen/microwaveable foods

something like this

Meal 1 (time)

meal 2 (time)

meal 3 (time)

meal 4 (time)

meal 5 (time)

meal 6 (time)

Any help is appreciated, When I start the program I will be taking before and after photos and I will update this post with the results after I finish to show just how much you will have helped a poor skelton such as my self turn into a beast. Please do not remove my post -_-


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

You'll not get big in 90 days mate. There's no such thing as a 2 month beach body or a 6 week 6 pack (well, I can get my abs showing in less than 6 weeks but you need to build them up with many months squats/deads first). It's good that you've decided to go for it, but don't be disheartened that you aren't massive come new year. As for reddit being useless I tend to agree with you, but on this issue (make me a meal plan, do it all cos, I can't be arsed) I'm inclined to agree with reddit and tell you to f*ck off :thumbup1:

Also, I bet you £10 you won't be posting up "after" pics. In fact I'll be surprised if we see the "before" tbh.

Oh ok then, here's your simple meal plan

1. Porridge

2. Chicken and rice

3. Chicken and veg

4. Chicken and rice and veg

5. Porridge

You're welcome, see you in 3 months!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Simple? Eat a decent sized breakfast, lunch and dinner, with a protein source in each meal. If you aren't gaining weight then eat a bit more and reassess. If you're gaining much body fat then eat a bit less. You don't need to eat 6 meals per day if you don't want to.

If you want to take things a bit more seriously then I'd recommend using the Myfitnesspal app. Just worry about total calories and protein, aiming for something like 120g per day of protein. Calories are you need to adjust based on weight/fat gain as I mentioned above.


----------



## tigershot843 (Sep 13, 2016)

JW210 said:


> You'll not get big in 90 days mate. There's no such thing as a 2 month beach body or a 6 week 6 pack (well, I can get my abs showing in less than 6 weeks but you need to build them up with many months squats/deads first). It's good that you've decided to go for it, but don't be disheartened that you aren't massive come new year. As for reddit being useless I tend to agree with you, but on this issue (make me a meal plan, do it all cos, I can't be arsed) I'm inclined to agree with reddit and tell you to f*ck off :thumbup1:
> 
> Also, I bet you £10 you won't be posting up "after" pics. In fact I'll be surprised if we see the "before" tbh.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the motivation lmao (sarcastic)

Well I asked for simple you gave me simpler so I appreciate it haha. Also I understand it wont make me big in 90 days after looking more into the before and after photos of others. As for the pics I have a before pic and I'm 2 days into program I think I'll stick to it. Hopefully the big will come around in the 6-9th months.


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Mate don't buy into them fads and some of them transformation pics aren't genuine either (I had to look it up on Internet just now)...there only out too make money and after all simplicity doesnt sell complicated bullsh**t does...how long have you been training for? If just starting or not for long a full body workout 3 or 4x week will do you good for starting a foundation keeping it simple with basic compounds etc as for eating ....follow what others have already said only you can be responsible for your diet and progress...and you ain't gonna be big in 90 days like JW210 said...unrealistic goals like that will dishearten you and put you off all together it takes time but it'll come...set small goalsand smash them one by one...stay consistent and the progress will come mate don't think how long something will take if you want it you'll make it work no matter how long it takes after all the time is gonna pass regardless


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

1) fish

2) fish and ricecakes

3) fish

4) fish and ricecakes

5) fish

6) fish and ricecakes


----------



## JW210 (Oct 4, 2017)

monkeybiker said:


> 1) fish
> 
> 2) fish and ricecakes
> 
> ...


 Memetastic.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

monkeybiker said:


> 1) fish
> 
> 2) fish and ricecakes
> 
> ...


 That's terrible advice - carbs before bed will make someone fat  .


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> That's terrible advice - carbs before bed will make someone fat  .


 Everybody knows it's fat that makes you fat not too many calories ! :whistling:


----------



## ontrain (Jan 23, 2018)

i would recommend don't go for any synthetic or protein powder they will severely affect your body. instead you can eat these

1. Porridge

2. Chicken and rice

3. Chicken , fish

4. Eggs

5. Bananas and other fruits

6. Exercise

With the right diet and proper exercise you can make a perfectly fit body. still if you want to go with powder diet i would say please consult your fitness trainer.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

ontrain said:


> i would recommend don't go for any synthetic or protein powder they will severely affect your body. instead you can eat these
> 
> 1. Porridge
> 
> ...


 Talking out of your backside there son, whey protein will only severely effect your body by supplying extra protein, that's it, the end, nothing any more serious than that!

so you recommend eating exercise, strong troll post there buddy, well thought out!


----------

